# Are there any young English speaking Mums in Thessaloniki?



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

As more and more families move overseas in pursuit of employment prospects and a “better way of life” we are seeing more and more young children travelling to all areas of the globe. There is a particular thread in the Greece forum entitled “Are there any young English speaking Mums in Thessaloniki?” which offers a [...]

Click to read the full news article: Are there any young English speaking Mums in Thessaloniki?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

